# Greetings to faculty and students of TNARS



## The Mexican Puritan (Apr 19, 2010)

Good morning from Silicon Valley! How has your experience been so far? TNARS is such a blessing. I ought to be done with my first course, BS 417 (Sin), in a week or so. Stay in touch.

VICTOR


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Apr 19, 2010)

my experience has been awesome so far, i am half way though my associates. 

i love it, people say online isn't good, but i'm getting more one on one than i did at an "on site" campus. my pastor is my mentor. i'm currently working on sotierology (THE140) and reading through the salvation sections in the institutes.


----------



## larryjf (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so thankful that God has blessed your experience with us!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 21, 2010)

Good to read these!

AMR


----------



## KMK (Apr 21, 2010)

Repre5entYHWH said:


> my experience has been awesome so far, i am half way though my associates.
> 
> i love it, people say online isn't good, but i'm getting more one on one than i did at an "on site" campus. my pastor is my mentor. i'm currently working on sotierology (THE140) and reading through the salvation sections in the institutes.


 
Wow! What a blessing for you as the nearest brick and mortar seminary must be 100 miles away! (Unless there is one in Tehachapi that I am not aware of.)


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Apr 21, 2010)

KMK said:


> Wow! What a blessing for you as the nearest brick and mortar seminary must be 100 miles away! (Unless there is one in Tehachapi that I am not aware of.)


 
Francis Chan's "Eternity Bible College" had a Lancaster extension that i audited for a while, they were also non-accredited (but seeing it) 

and no Tehachapi doesn't even have a Reformed Church, although they do have a Calvinistic dispensational church.


----------

